

Butterfly Labs ASIC Miners Double in Price - max13
http://butterflylabs.com
The price of the Butterfly Labs ASIC Bitcoin miners has doubled in price. Does this mean they're ready to ship the pre-orders?
======
skulquake
When will these be shipping?

